# Baby angelfish eats like pigs



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't you just love it when your fishies eat like this?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are those Altums?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee wondeful! I can't wait to have angels again one day.


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are those Altums?


no just regular ones


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Did i just see a goldfish with angels?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Did i just see a goldfish with angels?


you did.. you did see a goldfish.

goldfish = cold water

angels = tropical water

so goldfish x angels = not good mix


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> you did.. you did see a goldfish.
> 
> goldfish = cold water
> 
> ...


lol yes that is true, well it was in the summer and the water was kinda hot regardless of where anyways, I eventually gave the goldfish back to the aquarium I worked for.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> you did.. you did see a goldfish.
> 
> goldfish = cold water
> 
> ...


Goldfish = cold water is not 100% true. Most of the fancy goldfish like Orandas and Ranchus with a huge hood do much better in 76f to 78f temp.


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Goldfish = cold water is not 100% true. Most of the fancy goldfish like Orandas and Ranchus with a huge hood do much better in 76f to 78f temp.


thanks, i always felt that way, i think goldfish are really flexible, they just prefer to be in cold water but can be everywhere. The problem I had with the goldfsh was that it was so fat and messy and ate basically everything


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

robertrobert905 said:


> thanks, i always felt that way, i think goldfish are really flexible, they just prefer to be in cold water but can be everywhere. The problem I had with the goldfsh was that it was so fat and messy and ate basically everything


The fancy goldfish's immune system function at 100% between 70f to 78f so any temperature below 70f will reduce the function of their immune system and below 50f their immune system is shutdown. I use to keep them at 74f but I find them to be more active at 76f to 78f.


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> The fancy goldfish's immune system function at 100% between 70f to 78f so any temperature below 70f will reduce the function of their immune system and below 50f their immune system is shutdown. I use to keep them at 74f but I find them to be more active at 76f to 78f.


thanks good to know, thanks for the info


----------

